# Mytana camera set up:



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a Mytana camera set up. I like it alot. The last 2 times I sent the camera head back to them I asked them to change out the spring. They did not. 

Everytime I call them I get sent to a voicemail and that is where it ends. Never a call back.

Bottom line, as much as I like them, I can't do business like that.I just don't have time for it.

Does anybody know where I can get a spring that goes behind the Camera head?

Does anybody know where I can get the Rubber drain cleaning gloves like the "Snake Charmers"? I use to get them from Mytana too.

Thanks for any help!

DRS


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Cant help you with the camers issues ( I hate poor service ) but I use ugly glove sold at gorlitz. 
I really like them and last pretty good. 
Also cant beat the price at $6.00

http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_combined_...DA7B11&pc_id=1AA9BF23B3424A4D8B31D890FFDA7B11


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

We get our Mytana camera stuff through Jetters Northwest and have good luck.

Uglies can be purchased at many online outlets.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I love how my Mytana cameras work and how they are built. I guess now they don't want you to buy products and that is why they send you to voicemail. I like them over there BUT if your gatekeeper is not letting me get what I need, I have to go somewhere else for my equipment.

I do know I need a new brainbox for one of my units, who makes them?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry can't help you on this one. I use Ridgid Seesnakes so I don't have any knowledge or experience with broken sewer cams.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Cant help you with the camers issues ( I hate poor service ) but I use ugly glove sold at gorlitz.
> I really like them and last pretty good.
> Also cant beat the price at $6.00
> 
> http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_combined_results.asp?search_cat=searchexact~pcpcm.parent_pc_id~1AA9BF23B3424A4D8B31D890FFDA7B11&pc_id=1AA9BF23B3424A4D8B31D890FFDA7B11


8$ for shipping on 2 pair of gloves. I immediately signed off.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Sorry can't help you on this one. I use Ridgid Seesnakes so I don't have any knowledge or experience with broken sewer cams.


:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Give Allen J Coleman a call for the Ugly Gloves. Also it would not hurt to ask them if they can get you your MyTana parts. http://www.allanjcoleman.com/

Allan J. Coleman
5725 N Ravenswood Ave.
Chicago, IL 60660

Phone: 773-728-2400
Fax: 773-728-2499


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

Dale always takes great care of me at Mytana. And maybe its just me, but i'll leave a voicemail, then keep trying back. Don't leave it up to them to call me back. Take the bull by the horns


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> Dale always takes great care of me at Mytana. And maybe its just me, but i'll leave a voicemail, then keep trying back. Don't leave it up to them to call me back. Take the bull by the horns




Shouldn't have to do that, that's bad business I'd go elsewhere.


----------

